# Need Information



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

HI !
Can anybody tell me about how to get singapoor nationality if we setup a business ??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Check on IE Singapore, or approach the Singapore Embassy commercial attache - they can advice you accordingly


----------

